# Made In Korea?



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 23, 2010)

Do Abu Garcia make all their reels in Korea, or just cheap ones? I was looking at a Revo STX on e-bay and on a pic of the side of the box it said Made In Korea. What's up with that?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just read some where that 90% of all rods (and probably reels) are made at ONE (1) factory in china. 

They come off the press and get a different sticker on them

I'll look at my Revo boxes tonight when I get home... never looked at where they were made.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 23, 2010)

<<<<<<<<<


----------



## BassRaider (Feb 25, 2010)

isnt that depressing? I recently found that some entry level Shimanos were made in Malaysia while higher end models like the Core are still made in Japan. Its a crap shoot nowadays.


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 25, 2010)

5600 C4, Made in Sweden!!!! 


WHOOT!!! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Feb 27, 2010)

shizzy77 said:


> 5600 C4, Made in Sweden!!!!
> 
> 
> WHOOT!!! =D>




Oh yeah!!!!!!


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 28, 2010)

whats odd though is that my 5600 is $100 cheaper then the Revo. you would think mine would be made over in Asia somewhere. :?


----------



## KyMonArker (Apr 23, 2010)

I belive ardent and us reel are the last of the made in usa reels. But give them time whenthey get big enough they will farm out to some third world country


----------



## russ010 (Apr 23, 2010)

KyMonArker said:


> I belive ardent and us reel are the last of the made in usa reels. But give them time whenthey get big enough they will farm out to some third world country



I don't think you have to worry about that... they have survived in the US for a long time now and have many american followers (including pros) only because they make their reels in the US


----------



## KyMonArker (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope your right Russ!! I love my ardents


----------



## shootisttx (Jun 9, 2010)

Doesn't worry me that they are made in Korea. Ihe overall design of the reel is the important part. Abu is in control of the design of the stampings, dies, etc. that actually make the reel, and Korean workmanship is on a par with the Japanese.

The U.S. has given away our manufacturing base...tried to buy a TV, radio, or camera built here? I will say I would prefer to buy something made by an ally (Korea) than something made in China.


----------



## TampaJim (Jun 20, 2010)

KyMonArker said:


> I belive ardent and us reel are the last of the made in usa reels. But give them time whenthey get big enough they will farm out to some third world country



Ardent is US made, but not US Reel. They adopted that name to fool people ... VERY much made in China. There are some large Penn reels and Zeebaas made in the US as well, but they are for really heavy rods.

Korea is NOT something to worry over. Very good craftsmanship, as previously mentioned. Samsung, LG, Hyundai and other South Korean companies are world leaders in innovation and quality.

Personally, I don't have a particular issue with buying goods made in foreign countries that have similar values to the US ... democratic processes, religious freedoms, worker's rights, environmental regulations, etc. I do PREFER products made at home, but I don't feel that I am damaging our economy to shop with trading partners that have a reasonable amount of parity with our own system. Buying from China and other problematic countries ... not my cup of tea.

Jim -


----------



## zerofivenismo (Jun 25, 2010)

Dobyns Rods are made in Korea, and they're nothing to sneeze at. If you're still worried, send it my way, and I'll replenish you with a zebco. I'm a lefty too so it works out for the both of us. \/


----------

